# Manhattan Club question



## Laurie (May 4, 2006)

How was it that the studios used to be called 1-BR's, or were they? I looked at a floorplan, which looked like a regular studio. Do some of them have semi-private space if there are 4 adults? Also - how comfortable are their sleeper sofas?


----------



## wauhob3 (May 4, 2006)

Laurie said:
			
		

> How was it that the studios used to be called 1-BR's, or were they? I looked at a floorplan, which looked like a regular studio. Do some of them have semi-private space if there are 4 adults? Also - how comfortable are their sleeper sofas?



The studio we stayed in in March was one of the L shaped ones. The bedroom just didn't a door because the bedroom had no windows. It would be a tight fit for four adults though. The dining table only has seating for two. To get a L shaped studio which is bigger than other studios I called and requested one a week prior and it was honored. We didn't pull out the couch so I can't answer that but I doubt it is very comfortable.


----------



## Hoc (May 5, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> We didn't pull out the couch so I can't answer that but I doubt it is very comfortable.



I slept on the couch (pulled out) for three nights one trip.  It was surprisingly comfortable for a pullout, and did not have a "death bar" in the middle.


----------



## Sue K (May 5, 2006)

The basic difference between the studio and the one bedroom is that the one bedroom has two bathrooms and a door between the bedroom and the living area where the couch is located, so there is privacy for those sleeping on the pull out couch.  The studio has no door between and only one bathroom.  Because the MC is a converted hotel the basic size and configuration of each unit varies from room to room.  The difference between a studio and a one bedroom though never changes regardless of configuration.


----------



## dvc95 (May 5, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend 4 adults in the studio unless you are _really_ close friends. I went with 2 friends I've known since high school and we've been through everything over the years (meaning we're not at all shy around each other). We were fine in the L-shaped studio but, it's just one bathroom and you have to leave the room if you need any kind of privacy.

Heidi


----------



## Laurie (May 5, 2006)

OK - looks like it's better to hold out for a 1-BR sometime, and that 4 adults can be comfortable in one. I'd wondered whether we'd even need 2 studios if the sofabeds were really bad, but we can deal with 'surprisingly comfortable for a pullout'. Thanks for your help.

One last question: if anyone knows if there's a floorplan online somewhere of the L-shaped studio, please post - I'm not sure we'd want to count on being able to get one on request, though, and not sure we'd want it in any case.


----------



## wauhob3 (May 5, 2006)

Laurie said:
			
		

> OK - looks like it's better to hold out for a 1-BR sometime, and that 4 adults can be comfortable in one. I'd wondered whether we'd even need 2 studios if the sofabeds were really bad, but we can deal with 'surprisingly comfortable for a pullout'. Thanks for your help.
> 
> One last question: if anyone knows if there's a floorplan online somewhere of the L-shaped studio, please post - I'm not sure we'd want to count on being able to get one on request, though, and not sure we'd want it in any case.



In another thread someone else said 1 bedrooms are only for Friday checkins. I don't know if this always holds true but I do know I was placed in a studio for Saturday checkin and a 1 bedroom for a Friday checkin.


----------



## Sue K (May 6, 2006)

One bedrooms are not for Friday check-in only.


----------



## jancpa (May 6, 2006)

Manhattan Club owners are probably more flexible with one bedroom check in days.  For RCI exchangers though, the experience has been one bedrooms on Fridays and studios on Saturday.


----------



## Paula (May 6, 2006)

jancpa said:
			
		

> Manhattan Club owners are probably more flexible with one bedroom check in days.  For RCI exchangers though, the experience has been one bedrooms on Fridays and studios on Saturday.



Hi, I am also looking for a week at the MC and I am trying to view room layout using www.manhattanclub.com  However, when I click preview on any room a white screen comes up and nothing, is it their site or do I have to activate something on my computer. Would like to see the Studio layout and the 1 bdrm. I assume the Studio's have windows and a private entrance like the lock offs do at the Marriott and our VDP Flamingos Resort. Thanks, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## dvc95 (May 6, 2006)

Not sure why you can't view it--you may need to update your browser.

The studios aren't lock offs--they are completely separate. So yes, they have windows and private entrances. The are just smaller and have no walls between the living room section and the bed. 

I also wouldn't get too hung up on the posted floor plan for the layout. The MC is a converted hotel so the configurations vary. The studio and 1 bdrms that I've stayed in so far have not had the layouts shown. However, it does give you an idea of what's in the room if you look at the pictures. The kitchenette looks the same no matter which one you're in and you'll always get that glass table with 2 chairs for the "dining area".  

Heidi


----------



## wauhob3 (May 6, 2006)

dvc95 said:
			
		

> Not sure why you can't view it--you may need to update your browser.
> 
> The studios aren't lock offs--they are completely separate. So yes, they have windows and private entrances. The are just smaller and have no walls between the living room section and the bed.
> 
> ...



The L shaped studios have separate walls for the bedroom just not a door.


----------



## dvc95 (May 7, 2006)

Candace--I'm confused about that statement. If there's a wall dividing the bedroom and the living area--isn't that a 1 bdrm? 

Heidi


----------



## wauhob3 (May 7, 2006)

dvc95 said:
			
		

> Candace--I'm confused about that statement. If there's a wall dividing the bedroom and the living area--isn't that a 1 bdrm?
> 
> Heidi


For the L shaped studios like the one I stayed in if you look at the images on the TUG MC reviews page you will actually see a picture of the bedroom. It has a queen size bed with night stands on each side. The room also had a 5' closet. There was no door, window, TV, chairs or dressers so it was only semi-private. I believe due to fire code they can't put a door on the bedroom since there is no window. I would think they could put a folding door with out locks or a curtian to pull across but it doesn't have that. The unit also only has one bathroom. Our bathroom looked different then the ones pictured because it had a pedastal sink and a marble ledge above it and glass shelf to put your things on.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 8, 2006)

DVC,

My wife & I recently stayed in a 1-BR unit at the Manhattan Club - it had 2 bathrooms - one that was immediately to the Left as you came into the entry foyer, the bathroom had a marble floor, a generous size glassed-in shower, brass trim throughout including brass faucets and a pull-out vanity mirror. Each bathroom had a telephone.  To the right in the entry foyer was a small coat/clothes closet. As you proceeded from the entry foyer into the living room, immediately on the left was a small kitchenette area which included a small sink, small coffee maker, toaster, stocked paper towel holder and small countertop space.  Above the countertop was built-in microwave and cabinetry which included 4 plates, 4 cups, 4 glasses, silverware 4 small bowls, juice pitcher, wine-opener and can opener. Underneath the countertop space was a small dishwasher, a small cabinet with trash bin, and a mini-fridge. This area also had a small, round glass-top kitchen table with 4 chairs. This served our purposes fine for eat-in breakfasts and snacks.  Other meals we ate out.  Housekeeping refilled two the coffee-filter packets each day.

The other part of the living room had a sleeper-couch, 2 end tables, a coffee table, a smallish armoire with a semi-pullout TV and an easy chair. Draped windows on the far wall from our room (1502) provided a north looking view of an office building across 56th street and an angled view of 7th avenue and Carnegie Hall.  French doors separated the living area from the bedroom – the French doors had opaque windows which provided privacy between the bedroom and living room.

The bedroom had a wall of draped windows, queen-size bed, a work desk and chair, an easy chair, a closet and the second bathroom which had a combination bathtub-shower.

When we went the sales presentation we learned that the Manhattan Club has several room layouts. During the presentation we also toured a studio layout and a penthouse suite layout.

Basically, for the 1-bedroom, 2 bathroom layouts, some may have the first bathroom on your right as you come into the entry foyer and these would also have the kitchen area on your right as you proceeded into the living room.  This would be a reverse layout from our unit.

For the studio units, which in other posts some have described as “L” units – these have a large alcove area (the shortened leg of the “L”) which has a queen size bed and two end tables. I don’t remember if there was a closet in the alcove area but I think there was in addition to the one in the entry foyer. The alcove area is not closed off from the living room/kitchenette area (the long leg of the “L”). The single bathroom is in the entry foyer.  Depending where you are in the building, some of the layouts will be reversed – that is the bathroom and alcove area will go off to your left rather than vice versa. The sleeper couch in the living room area would enable you to sleep 4 in a studio.  However, as others have already mentioned, it would be very cramped.  My wife and I felt that the studio-sized units were adequate for 2 people without feeling overly cramped.  However, we did like the 1-br unit and the convenience of the 2nd bathroom. Our sales rep did tell us that some of the studio units have an entry way into the sleeping area and a partial wall between the “bedroom alcove area” and the “living room/kitchenette” area.  We did not see this type of unit; however the sales rep said that it provided more privacy than the typical studio layout if there were 4 people in the group.

The penthouse unit we toured was basically the same layout as our 1 bedroom unit with the exception of fancier decorating with nicer furniture and two flat screen TV’s – in the living room and bedroom respectively.  Penthouse units are on the top two floors of the Club.

Hope this information is helpful.

Have a great stay when you’re in NYC.

Richard


----------



## dvc95 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Richard--that's a ton of information! I think it was Paula who wanted it though. I've stayed at the MC twice--once in a studio and once in a 1 bdrm. I have a studio reserved for October (yay--can't wait!). 

I guess the studio I stayed in the last time wasn't a "true L" because there was no partial wall. That's okay--I'm not picky and I think I'll be going solo in October so privacy shouldn't be an issue. 

Heidi


----------



## Sue K (May 8, 2006)

I have owned at the MC since they began and have stayed there many, many times.  As I stated in an earlier post, the rooms vary in size and configuration due to the fact this is a converted hotel.  DO NOT go expecting a certain room configuration because it is not going to happen.  If you find a floor plan of the two, (studio and one bedroom) that is just an example and probably won't be what you will get.  As I stated earlier, and apparently no one read, the main difference between a studio and a one bedroom is that a one bedroom has two bathrooms and privacy (a door) between the main living area and the bedroom.  There may be a wall separating the two in a studio but it has an archway and no door.  Neither studio or one bedroom has a lock off.  Both have just one entrance to the hallway.  Both have a pull out coach in the living area as well as a small table, small sink, small refrigerator, small microwave, small dishwasher and some dishes. 

I would not get hung up on where the door is, what the shape of the room is, where a chair is located etc, etc.  Just know that if you need privacy for two couples, you need a one bedroom.  If it's you and your kids, a studio will do.


----------



## dvc95 (May 8, 2006)

Sorry Sue. I reiterated what you said and I should have said that's what I was doing. I completely agree with what you've said in your posts (and certainly I read them).

Heidi


----------



## Sue K (May 8, 2006)

The master bedrooms all have king sized beds contrary to what several earlier posters have stated.  The penthouse suites are an entirely different thing.  They are slightly larger but are traded through II and not RCI.


----------



## Laurie (May 8, 2006)

Sue K said:
			
		

> The master bedrooms all have king sized beds contrary to what several earlier posters have stated.


The little RCI blurb under Additional Information says:
Max 4/Pri 4 have 1.7 baths, 1 king or queen bed and a queen sleep sofa. (Not that there haven't been inaccuracies in RCI blurbs.)


----------



## Paula (May 8, 2006)

RICHARD, THANK you so much what a lot of valuable information, I will make sure I ask for a L shaped studio or preferably a 1 bdrm. What I am not sure about is the $15.00 p.d. for studio and $25.00 p.d. for 1 bdrm. service charge which is now mandatory. Is this charge for renters who are renting from owners or is it for people who are renting from Expedia or exchanging through II. A friend of a friend of ours is an owner and said he would rent us his week, now on top of his rental cost to us, would we have to pay another $25.00 per day service charge, is that correct, they are not charging owners this as my friend stayed there only last week. Confused


----------



## wauhob3 (May 8, 2006)

Laurie said:
			
		

> The little RCI blurb under Additional Information says:
> Max 4/Pri 4 have 1.7 baths, 1 king or queen bed and a queen sleep sofa. (Not that there haven't been inaccuracies in RCI blurbs.)



I called and asked and they said all studios no matter the layout have queen's and all one bedroom's now have kingsize beds. Are there any differences between the one bedrooms like there is with the studios? If so what should I ask for in placement?


----------



## Karen G (May 9, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> Are there any differences between the one bedrooms like there is with the studios? If so what should I ask for in placement?


I've stayed at MC about 4-5 times and each one-bedroom was a different configuration. They all had two bathrooms, but the arrangement of the room was different each time. The one I liked the best was kind of all in a straight line with living room/kitchen first, two bathrooms in a row, and the master bedroom. There were multiple windows in the living and bedroom and windows in the bathrooms, too. The kitchenette was along the long hallway that ran along the bathrooms to the bedroom.

I always requested a corner unit, non-smoking room on the highest floor available fronting on 7th Avenue because I liked having a lot of windows and being able to look up and down the street. I never had a floorplan I didn't like.


----------



## dvc95 (May 9, 2006)

Paula--the MC initiated the fee so it isn't necessarily RCI specific. Of course, I'm not sure aside from RCI when you'd be charged it but apparently through RCI (effective 4/1/06) you will definitely will be--no way around it. Someone posted that they tried to argue it but to no avail. I'd pretty much factor in that fee if you want to stay at the MC.

Heidi


----------



## wauhob3 (May 9, 2006)

Karen G said:
			
		

> I've stayed at MC about 4-5 times and each one-bedroom was a different configuration. They all had two bathrooms, but the arrangement of the room was different each time. The one I liked the best was kind of all in a straight line with living room/kitchen first, two bathrooms in a row, and the master bedroom. There were multiple windows in the living and bedroom and windows in the bathrooms, too. The kitchenette was along the long hallway that ran along the bathrooms to the bedroom.
> 
> I always requested a corner unit, non-smoking room on the highest floor available fronting on 7th Avenue because I liked having a lot of windows and being able to look up and down the street. I never had a floorplan I didn't like.



Are you an owner? Did they honor your request? They honored mine when I asked for a L shaped studio but she did ask how I even knew they had L shaped studios.


----------



## Karen G (May 9, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> Are you an owner? Did they honor your request?


I was an owner at the time I was staying there, and they honored my request each time. We've since sold our unit--but I surely do miss it!


----------



## Paula (May 9, 2006)

dvc95 said:
			
		

> Paula--the MC initiated the fee so it isn't necessarily RCI specific. Of course, I'm not sure aside from RCI when you'd be charged it but apparently through RCI (effective 4/1/06) you will definitely will be--no way around it. Someone posted that they tried to argue it but to no avail. I'd pretty much factor in that fee if you want to stay at the MC.
> 
> Heidi



Heidi, thanks for info, I am NOT renting from RCI OR 11, but directly through an owner; we were wondering if we still have to pay the $25.00 p.d. service fee and why! If we understand these postings correctly, the MC is charging this fee to everyone(NOT OWNERS) who rent, whether it's from the owner directly or from RCI OR 11 is this correct? if so it will be another $175.00 U.S. to add to the cost of renting a week. Now does that have to be paid directly to the MC. thanks,


----------



## Karen G (May 9, 2006)

Paula said:
			
		

> I am NOT renting from RCI OR 11, but directly through an owner


Paula, I'd immediately contact the owner from whom you are renting.  If I were still an owner, I'd be extremely upset if MC charged someone extra fees for a unit I owned and had rented to someone else. The maintenance fees are already quite high and they are supposed to cover all the expenses of cleaning, concierge, etc.  If these fees aren't charged when an owner uses her unit, then they shouldn't be charged if that owner chooses to do something else with her week, such as rent it to someone privately or give it away or whatever.  Definitely ask the owner to check it out with the Owner Services Dept.


----------



## dvc95 (May 9, 2006)

Paula--Please post what you find out after talking with the owners. I definitely misunderstood your question and agree with Karen's assessment. If I owned and rented/gifted out my unit, I'd be pretty hot if they charged the fee to the occupant who, for all intents and purposes, is my guest.

Great question!

Heidi


----------



## Paula (May 10, 2006)

dvc95 said:
			
		

> Paula--Please post what you find out after talking with the owners. I definitely misunderstood your question and agree with Karen's assessment. If I owned and rented/gifted out my unit, I'd be pretty hot if they charged the fee to the occupant who, for all intents and purposes, is my guest.
> 
> Great question!
> 
> Heidi



HEIDI AND KAREN, before talking to the owners I am checking out TUG RENTALS FOR THE MC, and there is an owner wanting to rent her " fixed week" . I copied this paragraph from the ad on TUG- "Must rent the entire week , no single nights". *I will rebate the $15 per night fee paid to the Manhattan Club upon check in . *  It looks as if we do have to pay it whether renting from an owner or from II. Thanks for all the valuable info.


----------



## geoand (May 10, 2006)

No matter what configuration you get, remember that the 1 bedroom is going to be small and the studio is going to be smaller.

None of the bathrooms have counter space.

No matter what unit we get, I can not find a place to put my size 14 shoes so that I don't trip on them.  Don't understand how DW bites her tongue on this issue.  She must really love me.


----------



## mommy-of-4-kids (May 10, 2006)

Paula said:
			
		

> HEIDI AND KAREN, before talking to the owners I am checking out TUG RENTALS FOR THE MC, and there is an owner wanting to rent her " fixed week" . I copied this paragraph from the ad on TUG- "Must rent the entire week , no single nights". *I will rebate the $15 per night fee paid to the Manhattan Club upon check in . *  It looks as if we do have to pay it whether renting from an owner or from II. Thanks for all the valuable info.




They might be renting an RCI exchange, and not be owners.  MC owners to do not have "fixed weeks".


----------



## kathleenpeyer (May 23, 2006)

Studios (1 room with 1 bathroom) are called Junior Suites and 1-bedroom units (2 separate rooms with 2 full bathrooms) are called Master Suites.


----------

